# [OT] Una cazzata recente che hai fatto su linux

## fatez

Incominciamo con ieri sera... 

Installo gentoo sul mio nuovo server.. dalle 14.00 alle 01:00 che smanno per portarla rock solid. Finalmente ci sono! 

Ad un cercto punto decido di eliminare tcp.smtp in etc e ricrearli.

Sovrapensiero e mentre guardavo la TiVi do un bel rm -rf /etc anzichè rm -rf /etc/tcp.smtp.

Poi mi giro e guardo il monitor e rimango attonito. Un brivido freddo mi percorre la colonna vertebrale e dalla mia bocca iniziano ad uscire bestemmie in multi language.

Ecco, questa è la mia + grande cazzata fatta recentemente su linuzzo.

Avanti il prossimo   :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

Stesso breivido freddo, ma nel mio caso era diversa la cosa.... sentite qua...:

Provando a fare i miei scriptini dei demoni, mi si e' creato un file chiamato ~ nella directory dove lavoravo, io ero root e non pensandoci due volte ho fatt un bel:

```
rm ~
```

Io, non ancora consapevole del fatto che cosi' avrei cancellato la home di root, e davanti al messaggio ~ is a directory, ho fatto:

```
rm -R ~
```

Dopo aver sentito il gran rumore provocato dall'hard disk, e nel vedere che il file ~ c'e' ancora, mi sono reso conto del disastro...... la home di root era vuota.

Tacci che cerano solo molti file di configurazione, niente di troppo importante.[/url]

----------

## iDarbert

Fatti da parte, adesso vedrai una vera cazzata!

No, non ho storie così raccapriccianti... però ne ho una abbastanza misteriosa.

Cambio hostname -> Riavvio -> KDE non si avvia perchè da un errore riguardante il DCOP server.

Per non parlare del fatto che sono stato 2 mesi senza riuscire ad installare Gentoo solo perchè nell'articolo di Linux & Co. non c'era scritto che chi partiva dallo stage 3 non doveva effettuare Bootstrap... qualcuno l'ha mai fatto? Scompaiono tutte le librerie!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Un mio amico e' partito 3 volte da stage 3 senza bootstrap..... nessun problema

----------

## koma

```
rm -rf /usr/src/linux -gentooxYZ
```

 è quello spazio che mi ha inculato  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ieri sera sul canale #gentoo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

cerri dice: quote rimosso perchè non compatile con le regole del forum

----------

## iDarbert

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Un mio amico e' partito 3 volte da stage 3 senza bootstrap..... nessun problema

 

Infatti, se avesse fatto il bootstrap avrebbe mandate tutto a farsi benedire... come ho fatto io.

----------

## silian87

Scusa, avevo capito il contrario...

Per incasinare i caratteri della console provate a fare un cat /dev/urandom e lasiarlo fare per 5-10 secondi. Poi facendo logout tutto torna a posto, che sia chiaro.

----------

## emix

Io avevo installato la mia prima gentoo con lvm. Con il passaggio al kernel 2.6 è cambiato il sistema di gestione dei volumi logici e quindi insieme al nuovo kernel è uscita la versione 2 di lvm. Una volta che lvm2 è stato integrato nel portage (ancora masked) ho configurato il kernel 2.6 e poi ho pensato: "ora aggiorno lvm... o la và o la spacca"... l'ho spaccato  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi si sono sputtanate tutte i volumi logici e ho dovuto reinstallare tutto.

----------

## sorchino

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ieri sera sul canale #gentoo  
> 
> 

 

Ommioddio, mi sto rotolando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

alle 2 di notte, smanazzando con cross-compiler compagnia bella, decido di dare una bella ripulita, peccato che ero su / ed ero root, allora colto dal sonno, rm -rf * e vennero giu' tutti i santi del calendario di un'anno bisestile! 

Oppure tirare via un disco ide a macchina accesa e sistema attivo quello e' piu' carino!

----------

## silian87

No..... di tipo hardware io ne ho di peggio.... mettere una ram al contrario e avere il culo di bruciare l'unico pin a cui non e' collegato nulla, attaccare una ram a meta' e farsi leggere 43mb su 64... poi la peggio che ho fatto e' quella di attaccare un modem pci su uno slot pci a computer acceso.... l'avevo fatto, perche', colto dalla disperazione, volevo installarlo su windows XP, ma non me lo riconosceva,m ed ho sperimentato l'hot-plugging.... tacci che mi e' partita solo la scheda madre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

mettere l'alimentrazione su un hdd al contrario per via del connettore scamuffo? da fare a capodanno per avere uno spettacolo pirotecnico!

----------

## fatez

Indovinate che sto facendo proprio in questo momento?

TIC TAC... TIC TAC tempo scaduto..

Ve lo dico io...hmm dunque a si.. sono alla ricompilazione del kernel..poi tocca al syslogger etc... du palle.

Cmq sono contento di non essere l'unica persona a combinare cazzate pur "conoscendo" linux. Grazie almeno mi sono tirato su il morale  :Smile: 

PS: Potete continuare a postare le vostre recenti disgrazie eh  :Smile: Last edited by fatez on Wed Feb 25, 2004 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b10m

Sentendo queste fantastiche (e a volte esileranti) avventure... beh... mi sento fortunato  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

io ho fatto il resize di una partizione formattata con reiserfs mentre era montata e la stavo usando!!!

Albero sputtanato,per fortuna i vari tool di reiserfs erano miei amici e non ho perso nulla...

ho solo dovuto spulciare i vari files in lost+found e rimetterli al loro posto..

la partizione era /home, non oso immaginare se fosse stata la /

----------

## [Dozer]

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per incasinare i caratteri della console provate a fare un cat /dev/urandom e lasiarlo fare per 5-10 secondi. Poi facendo logout tutto torna a posto, che sia chiaro.

 

Torna a posto anche dando "reset" e rimanendo loggati. Credo.

D o z e r

-- 

The gentlemodem's handshaking: "My name is Baud, James Baud".

----------

## neon

Ne faccio tante, fortuna ( o sfortuna?) che le dimentico  :Very Happy: 

Una che ricordo: Un modem 56k della USrobotics, avevo montato una ventolina da 12v sopra per farlo raffreddare (qui in sicilia d'estate fa caldo). Un giorno la ventola si blocca, lo riapro per controllare e resto con la piastra e la ventola in una mano e l'alimentazione nell altra per vedere come mai 'sta ventola non va. Mi scivola il filo dell'alimentatore ed inzia a mandare scariche da 12v sui connettori della piastra, li ho presi TUTTI!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Incominciamo con ieri sera... 
> 
> Installo gentoo sul mio nuovo server.. dalle 14.00 alle 01:00 che smanno per portarla rock solid. Finalmente ci sono! 
> 
> Ad un cercto punto decido di eliminare tcp.smtp in etc e ricrearli.
> ...

 

fortissimo hahahahaha!! sei un grande  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

Sempre a tema...

[OT]La più grande idiozia da voi commessa con un computer

----------

## Danilo

Ok la mia un paio di mesi or sono sulla macchina di ufficio ero sotto linux.

Il disco era cosi' partizionato:

 - /dev/hda1 : win   :Embarassed:   (i doc. office)

 - /dev/hda5  - mdk 9.1 da cui stavo lavorando

 - /dev/hda7 - prima installazione (in corso) di gentoo (chroottato da una shell)

 - /dev/hda8 - swap

Mi accorgo che non ho lo swap montato decido per uno mkswap  (tanto male non fa) e:

```
mkswap /dev/hda5
```

un attimo e dcop server comincia a smadonnare.    :Shocked: 

un altro attimo e comincio a smadonnare pure io...   :Twisted Evil: 

Spengo la macchina e vado a casa - domani dovro' venire presto per reinstallare il linux funzionante...

----------

## faber

fatevelo dire siete dei dilettanti  :Smile: 

installo gentoo sul mio pentium2-schiavo-server mldonkey

compilo tutto

compilo cdrtools e non va, errore di compilazione in alcuni include del gcc

cerco un po di tempo, posto anche qui sul forum e nessuna risposta

cosi' posto tutto sul bugzilla della gentoo, sentendomi un vero membro della comunita' una volta tanto

poi guardo meglio l'errore... e mi accorgo di una simpatica stringa con scritto i486... beh.. avete presente nel make.conf dove va messo i686?  :Smile: 

ma la cosa piu' bella e' che ho trovato un bug che i tizi della gentoo hanno scoperto essere causa di un altro bug che non capivano cosa fosse... risultato: a tutt'oggi mi arrivano email dal bugzilla in cui loro discutono su questo bug sgravoso della morte.. penso che non gli diro' che cosa avevo sbagliato  :Smile: 

----------

## albazeus

 *faber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> installo gentoo sul mio pentium2-schiavo-server mldonkey 
> ...

 

Sei il n° 1   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Ieri sera sul canale #gentoo  
> 
> cerri dice: quote rimosso perchè non compatile con le regole del forum

 

Ragazzi, niente preso in giro verso terzi.

Grazie

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> poi la peggio che ho fatto e' quella di attaccare un modem pci su uno slot pci a computer acceso.... l'avevo fatto, perche', colto dalla disperazione, volevo installarlo su windows XP, ma non me lo riconosceva,m ed ho sperimentato l'hot-plugging.... tacci che mi e' partita solo la scheda madre...  

 

Urrr ma io una cosa del genere su XP l'ho fatta un pò di tempo fa...e ancora quel desktop va,cioè ho smontato e rimontato a caldo una scheda audio e un modem pci con winXP e non è successo nulla,l'ha riconosciuto!Anch'io l'ho fatto da disperato e in effetti solo DOPO ho capito quanto ho rischiato ma non è successo nulla;P

Beh i casini a me HW son sempre successi con gli HD degli altri,cavi Ide montati al contrario,pin fulminati e robe simili...ma non miei ;P

----------

## HexDEF6

Beh io ogni tanto do una bella pulitina all'interno del mio pc con l'aspirapolvere....

e ogni tanto lo faccio con il pc acceso.....

e una volta stavo "aspirando" sopra la ventola del dissipatore per la cpu, ho preso dentro con il tubo dell'aspirapolvere la ventola, che si e' disintegrata al volo, e in quel momento..... panico!!! non sapevo cosa fare:

spengo il computer con calma?

stacco l'alimentazione del pc?

altro?

beh mi sono inloopato (si puo dire??!!) finche il pc non ha fatto tutto da solo, si e' spento con un odorino di bruciato!!... per fortuna si e' bruciato solo un duron 800 (la mia scheda madre e' K7S5A e' rimasta in vita).

Ciao!

----------

## kaosone

volevo vedere se i dissi che avevo fatto per la geffo4 erano della dimensione giusta 

cosi' ho deciso di appoggiarlo sopra ad una ram ( a pc acceso)

 solo che era troppo grosso e ha preso anche un pezzo di circuito sotto e si e' bruciata   :Laughing: 

----------

## knefas

mmm... non ho fatto nulla di eclatante  :Sad: 

Forse la cosa piu' stupida che ho mai fatto...e' stato installare winXP.

E' durata 3 giorni.

----------

## cloc3

Da vero nubbio, non ho niente da raccontare.

io, quando faccio cazzate, non me accorgo mica

----------

## cloc3

 *knefas wrote:*   

> ...e' stato installare winXP.
> 
> 

 

usti

----------

## cerri

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io, quando faccio cazzate, non me accorgo mica

 

mHUAHUAAHUAHUAHUAHUHU  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

E montare un alimentatore aperto quando e' in funzione, mai fatto? Conosco uno che ha visto il proprio braccio scintillare di rosso fuoco quando l'ha fatto.... 

Sarebbe da fare un topic: I piu' grsndi disastri con il minore impegno... di questa serie:

Ho chiuso la banda laterale di un case di un computer acceso, un p3. Il computer era assemblato di merda e usava uno spinotto dell'alimentazione dell'hard disk per agganciarsi con due pirulini per salimentare dei led. Chiudendo il case uno di questi pirulini ha fatto contatto sul case stesso... e tic! Partito l'alimentatore. Mi e' andata bene....

----------

## Samos87

Tutto contento in una giornata di inizio settembre decido di provare ad installare una distro linux sul mio 486 (che al tempo aveva solo 4 mega di ram)... Cercando trovai una distro che mi pare si chiamasse BasicLinux che poteva essere installata anche solo con 4 mega di ram, però i file per l'installazione dovevano essere copiati su disco in qualche modo... Attacco l'hd del 486 (169 Mega  :Exclamation:  ) al mio fido Pentium III che al tempo aveva una gloriosa ed amata Slack 9.0  :Wink:  , avvio dal live cd di Knoppix ed inizio a partizionare con qtparted... Da subito vedo che mi vede un solo hd... Bene, é quello da 169Mb! Contento inizio a partizionare... scrivo la tabella delle partizioni su disco e sento che l'hd da 40 Giga con la Slack inizia a gracchiare  :Shocked:  PANICO... Riavvio col sudore freddo sulla fronte... ARGH  :Evil or Very Mad:  La tabella delle partizioni é stata scritta sull'hd da 40 giga ora diviso in 16 mb di swap e circa 153 di ext2  :Crying or Very sad:  TUTTO PERDUTO...

La cosa positiva é che poi ho installato Gentoo, di cui il primo login risale al 10 settembre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blueocean

Il mese scorso quando mi si era appena fot***o l'hard disk da 40gb per via di 2 settori danneggiati situati proprio alla fine della partizione, dopo aver controllato e testato con le utility ibm mi accingo a spostare tutto il materiale presente in quell'hard disk nel 120gb, cosi esco dalle utility ibm e riavvio. Al riavvio mi chiede di fare un fsck per via della partizione che era ancora in ext2, ma stanco di star li ad aspettare il check stoppo e decido di passarla in ext3. Mi trovo in bash dopo il boot e non ricordandomi bene il comando per la conversione in ext3 vado a tentativi (erano le 8 di mattina ed ero in fase rem).

Ricordandomi che il comando aveva un opzione -j per la conversione allora provo un po tutti i comandi leggendomi l'help:

bash-2.05b# mkfs --help

mkfs.ext2: invalid option -- -

Usage: mkfs.ext2 [-c|-t|-l filename] [-b block-size] [-f fragment-size]

        [-i bytes-per-inode] [-j] [-J journal-options] [-N number-of-inodes]

        [-m reserved-blocks-percentage] [-o creator-os] [-g blocks-per-group]

        [-L volume-label] [-M last-mounted-directory] [-O feature[,...]]

        [-r fs-revision] [-R raid_opts] [-qvSV] device [blocks-count]

mmmm...c'è un opzione -j probabilmente è quella...

Da bravo idiota così...

bash-2.05b# mkfs -j /dev/hda1

evia con la formattazione   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## akiross

A dire il vero non ha molto a chefare con linux.... ma l'ultima cazzata che ho fatto (e per la quale non mi sono preoccupato molto a dire il vero), e' stato quando ho aggiornato il BIOS all'ultima versione.

Il pc non si avviava piu': TUTTI i sistemi operativi che ho provato ad eseguire, si bloccavano proprio perche' l'ACPI (per la quale avevo tentato di migliorare il supporto aggiornando il BIOS) non era compatibile a non so cosa, quindi non partiva un cazz.

E' bastato un semplice floppyno per far tornare tutto com'era.

Pero' in passato su redHat feci un "rm -R .", quando ero nella root. Ho avuto il Ctrl+C pronto e ho cancellato "solo" qualche centinaio di mega.

Bha, ora non faccio piu' idiozie del genere... ne ho gia commesse troppe in passato per farne ancora  :Very Happy:  ahahah

ciauz!

----------

## shanghai

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho solo ca**ate invecchiate, ormai sono un niubbi solo su gentoo... come linuxiano ho fatto tre anni da un pò  :Smile: 

Quando ho cominciato usavo la mandrake (all'epoca era la versione 8.0 o 8.1 mi pare), vedendo che però era così lenta e che la configurazione era un macello cercavo di ottimizzarla in qualche modo(da bravo ex-windows non sapevo nemmeno cosa significa "sfogliare un manuale" e creavo conflitti continui tra le configurazioni che io creavo seguendo i manuali che credevo "giusti" -quelli di chi produceva i vari softwares- e le configurazioni che mandrake puntualmente mi sovrascriveva  :Laughing:  ). Senza saperlo, stavo cercando a modo mio di usare mandrake come gentoo  :Smile: 

Così ogni tanto provavo a ricompilare cosette varie (naturalmente non mi funzionava mai un tubo) e reinstallavo il sistema punto e daccapo ogni volta -non sapendo cos'altro fare. In una di queste occasioni, rendendomi conto che avevo rotto qualcosa, invece di -saggiamente- riavviare da cd e reinstallare, ero su root e diedi

rm -Rf *.

conoscendo perfettamente il risultato che avrei ottenuto.

Avevo dimenticato, però, circa 10 giga di mp3, posta, programmi installati sulla partizione montata di Windows.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Al riavvio successivo ci misi un pò a capire dov'era finito windoze... o forse era stato il PCcino che già manifestava la sua contrarietà all'uso di microzozz...   :Wink: 

----------

## zioponics

Una volta ero da un cliente e, con l'amministratore dei server, avevamo installato/configurato RedHat per 8 ore su un dell poweredge 2650. Verso sera chiesi al tipo che cosa servivano quelle maniglie sul frontale del server (rack).

L'amministratore con un gran sorriso a 32 denti, mi ha dapprima spiegato i pregi dell'hotswapping dei dischi SCSI e del RAID5 e poi ha voluto farmi una dimostrazione...risultato all estrazione del disco lo schermo é diventato nero, é cominciato un reboot, il controller raid si é rimesso a ricreare i volumi, e dopo una mezzora minimo, abbiamo scoperto che della RedHat non restava più un **** di niente!

Vi lascio immaginare la faccia del tipo..!   :Laughing: 

A me é andata bene cosi, visto che ero pagato ad ore!   :Wink: 

La mia ultima cazzata (ma su un sistema destinato a morire, per fortuna) é stata quella di dimenticare il punto al comando "rm -Rf ./*" .  :Embarassed: 

Nel campo hardware, una volta ero incazzato come una bestia xché era la 5 volta che dovevo aprire un mini-case (sempre per problemi diversi), talmente mini questo case che per cambiare un harddisk  dovevo smontare tre carte (AGP+PCI) e la RAM  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Vabbé ero cosi incazzato che ho tirato fuori la carta audio senza staccare i cavi x i cdrom, danneggiando cosi i connettori della carta stessa.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gnu-statix

avete bene in mente quanto sia comodo richiamare un comando con freccia su? ecco!

volevo rimuovere un file di configurazione (o meglio nomefile~ di emacs) in una subdirectory di etc, allora digito 

# rm -rf /e[TAB] => # rm -rf /etc/ 

a questo punto mi fermo e mi chiedo, non faccio prima richiamndo il comando con freccia su? ok, sposto la manina verso la freccietta su, e TATAAAA!

la manina ha urtato contro il tasto enter :'( etc sparita

Da buon sistemista che sono il mio backup della etc coincideva con etc stessa... riiiconfiguriamooo!

Ciao

----------

## mmikulicic

[quote="[Dozer]"] *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per incasinare i caratteri della console provate a fare un cat /dev/urandom e lasiarlo fare per 5-10 secondi. Poi facendo logout tutto torna a posto, che sia chiaro.

 

Torna a posto anche dando "reset" e rimanendo loggati. Credo.

cat

CTRL-O

CTRL-D

 :Smile: 

bellezze dei caratteri di escape vt100 .....

per info:

i terminali hanno due character set, uno normale G0 e uno grafico G1, che vengono switchati con particolari sequenze di escape oppure con il carattere ascii 0xf (CTRL-O) che passa a G0...

CTL-O Shift In -> Switch to Standard Character Set: invokes the G0 character set (the default).

CTR-N Shift Out -> Switch to Alternate Character Set: invokes the G1 character set.

era importante specialmente quando i terminali erano 7 bit

http://rtfm.etla.org/xterm/ctlseq.html

PS: non so se e' una feature o un bug ma konsole non onora questi caratteri e rimane sempre in G0. xterm e' felice di incasinarti il display

----------

## silian87

Vedo che hai un messaggio solo... Benvenuto nel forum!

[e siamo a 3 entrate e due uscite.. ci stiamo guadagnado,   :Laughing:  ]

----------

## GhePeU

con linux non sono mai riuscito a fare grosse cazzate, o almeno niente di così eclatante da ricordarlo ancora

l'unica vera sola cazzata della mia vita informatica risale al 92-93, quando credendo di fare pulizia ho cancellato DRBIOS.SYS e DRBDOS.SYS

----------

## [Dozer]

 *mmikulicic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://rtfm.etla.org/xterm/ctlseq.html
> 
> 

 

Utile ed interessante.

D o z e r

-- 

Rule of Life n.6

If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives, then you will be afraid to cough

----------

## Ferdinando

Una bella mi e` successa ieri; premetto che ho due os, winxp e gentoo, ed una partizione fat per lo scambio di dati tra i due.

Dovendo collegarmi ad internet, e volendo farlo con la mia gentoo (ho piu' controllo sulle applicazioni di rete - non mi fido ne' di outlook ne' di ie), esco da windows con "sospendi" per non interrompere il videogioco.

Riavvio, mi collego, in tre ore scarico un mondo di roba sulla partizione fat, riavvio...   :Shocked: 

Lo sapevate che quando windows si sospende swappa anche l'intera tabella dei files (la famigerata fat)? Conseguenza: al riavvio tutti i miei files erano spariti  :Confused:  . In preda al panico riavvio ancora windows e scopro che stavolta windows ha salvato su disco la tabella (quella sbagliata): risultato, un'intera partizione corrotta, quasi completamente irrecuperabile (scandisk fa schifo, e purtroppo parte in automatico).   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho imparato una cosa nuova. Grrr.

----------

## iridium103

se vi sono piaciute per questa impazzirete...

stavo tranquillamente lavorando su un c*** di pseudo-server 

con linux SuSE (non conoscevo ancora gentoo  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ) e

tranquillo, faccio la mia installazione, setto un paio di cose.. etc,etc,

ecco si .. era la prima volta che avevo usato XFS, e tranquillo tranquillo. cosi per sperimentare ..faccio un fsck a volume montato...

.... solo al riavvio seguente ..mi resi conto, quando SuSE ... era sparita   :Shocked:   :Exclamation:   :Shocked:   :Exclamation:   cominciai a sbavare... e vidi il camaleonte di suse ..era li ..per uccidermi  :Very Happy: 

un vantaggio xò c'è stato: ho scoperto Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Un paio di mesetti fa io ho avuto l'onore di inaugurare un nuovo tipo di hotplug per HD esterno...   :Confused: 

Era sera e stavo "lavorando" con l'HD esterno collegato al portatile [sotto win] ma non avevo collegato l'alimentatore del computer e quello aveva iniziato a lampeggiare perchè aveva poca batteria. 

Mi chino sotto il tavolo e provo ad infilare la spina della presa. Non entra! Che palle... Aspe, facciamo cambio con quella lì a destra. Bene, adesso torniamo a vederci il film...

Mi rialzo da sotto la scrivania e quando provo a far ripartire il film non ne vuole sapere...

Realizzo il danno e inizio a sudare freddo...  :Shocked: 

chkdsk non ne vuole sapere di accedere alla partizione con i film, mentre per fortuna le altre 2 [dati ed MP3] non sembrano avere subito danni. Da gestione risorse i dati li vedo. Sono le utility di controllo che mi mandano brutti segnali.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sono stanco e ipotizzando... vabbè tanto se si vedono ancora sotto gestione risorse  non sarà successo poi quel puttanaio, in fondo era montata solo per leggere il film, spengo tutto e vado a letto. [Grave errore lo so...  :Sad:  ]

Il mattino dopo la "sorpresa". oltre alla partizione dei film, che per fortuna avevo già backuppato su CD, inspiegabilmente è andata al creatore anche

la partizione degli MP3... Morte e Distruzione!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

PEr fortuna non si è foppata la partizione DATI [ con dentro posta, lettere, programmi]: li sì che mi sarei davvero dato all'agricoltura.

PS

fortunatamente poi parte degli MP3 li ho recuperati con un minimo investimento in un buon prog di recovery...

----------

## blackgenio

Questa è l'ultima fatta la settimana scorsa

dovevo clonare il mio sistema su un'altro pc per un amico ..

per fare presto mi faccio portare il suo hd ancora vergine

inizio il lavoro alle una e mezza di notte

attacco il disco al mio pc e parto a partizionare

bene finito il partizionamento do un bel

mkfs.xfs /dev/sda1 -f

invece di dev/hde1

e dire che cè una bella differenza tra sda e hde   :Evil or Very Mad: 

piallato la mia partizione di boot 

e meno male che era quella   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MadMac

Beh! leggendo le disavventure altrui mi sembra di essere un  angioletto..... quindi solo per far statistica l'ultima (speriamo tale) cazzatiella fu quella di eseguire un emerge -C python ....  con l'intenzione di reinstallarlo....

Peccato che senza python un bel po' di comandi non possono funzionare tra cui "emerge"..... se non era per l'aiuto del forum avrei dovuto reinstallare tutto.

MadMac

----------

## gaffiere

Quella di MadMac l'ho combinata anche io   :Embarassed: 

Ora sono in atteca delle prossima... speriamo che arrivi il più tardi possibile  :Laughing: 

see ya

----------

## vificunero

ho cancellato /bin credendo di essere su una partizione dove stavo cancellando uno stage scompattato ...  :Cool:   (ehmm e poi anche la home di cui non avevo ancora un back-up ...)

----------

## alexbr

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> Quella di MadMac l'ho combinata anche io  
> 
> Ora sono in atteca delle prossima... speriamo che arrivi il più tardi possibile 
> 
> see ya

 

Il tuo nick ti predispone a fare certe cose?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## koma

una bella cazzata mi è venuta in mente ora  :Smile: ....

provate voi a dare in #italia (ircnet) la password di root per sbaglio (pulsante centrale del mouse) vedrete il vostro pc rallentare spegnersi e nn riaccendersi +  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Va a finire che hai (avevi!):

PermitRootLogin yes

dentro a

/etc/ssh/sshd_config

P.

----------

## `K4Li

breve breve doloroso doloroso

sei davanti al portatile che smanetti alle 2 di notte

non sei molto lucido

le gdesklets non funzionano più

IDEA GENIALE

emerge --unmerge python

----------

## bld

Situazione: Dopo una giornata piena di micro-economie e matematiche finanziare (palle+++++) arrivo a casa, trovo vechi amici su IRC e si fanno le 4 am. Io gia da le 2 am ricordo che non capivo piu niente. Allora ad un certo punto un amico mi manda un file, un piccolo video. Io non lo trovo sulla ~. Allora comincio a cercare nelle varie subdirs. Niente!? Ma dove e' andato, impazzisco, allora faccio un "find" sulla ~, niente un find sulla / NIENTE? Boh... dopo 5 minuti di sana paranoia mi accorgo che mi sono conesso su irc tramite una remote shell, ed il file (logico) e' nel computer remoto.

Cmq non sara un caso che tutte le cazzate le ho fatte dopo le 2 am.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

-lavoravo per una società video-web.

-un server hp con raid5 che costava un occhio e un rene...   :Cool: 

-masterizzatore dvd-ram esterno su scsi.  :Cool: 

-oh  che bello... il server ha una presa scsi esterna... usiamo il masterizzatore...  :Wink: 

-clic   :Arrow: 

-schermo nero  :Embarassed: 

-reboot  :Shocked: 

-fischio ad _ALTA_ frequenza che esce dal pc, ad _ALTO_volume  :Rolling Eyes: 

-quelli che stavano lavorando in remoto "Dave cosa sta succedendo?"  :Rolling Eyes: 

-il capo:"cos'è questo fischio?"  :Embarassed: 

PANICO!

-manuale server... telefonare assistenza HP 24/24...

-aaaah ma daaaaai.... il connettore esterno non è terminato... aaaah va in conflitto con il raid.....   :Confused:  aaahh mi ha sput____to i dischi... aaaaaaah...

soluzione: ricaricare dal bios il programma che recupera i dischi grazie alle informazioni del raid

due orette e mezza e il server è di nuovo su... 

ma che avventura!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackfede

Senza il panico...io mi sarei già visto licenziato in tronco!

----------

## wave32

Forse non una cazzata degna di stare accanto alle altre gia' scritte in precedenza, ma ci provo comunque.

Appena installato OSX sull'iBook nuovo, mi metto a installare Gentoo. Per qualche ragione qualcosa va male, decido di fare una gran ripulita di tutte le partizioni non-mac e ricominciare.

Apro mac-fdisk... premo "p"

/dev/hda1   apple, da non toccare

/dev/hda2   bootstrap

/dev/hda3   swap

/dev/hda4   root

/dev/hda5   OSX

Senza esitare -- d2 d3 d4 w q

Ovviamente intanto OSX era finito in /dev/hda4 ...

Via tutto OSX, nel quale c'era tutto il lavoro degli ultimi due mesi appena trasferito dal desktop. PER FORTUNA mi sono detto prima "vabbe', i dati nel desktop li cancello dopo", quindi nessuna perdita grave.

----------

## sorchino

Eccone una, grossa e recente.

Era una serata che non sembrava presagire bene visto che avrei dovuto reinstallare Gentoo causa cambio hd.. (ok che potevo fare un cp -a, però avevo dovuto levare l'hd vecchio da subito visto che lo dovevo vendere).

Masterizzo il cd di Gentoo 2004, metto dentro e vedo con piacere che riconosce al volo l'hd sata come hde. Partiziono, svolgo i vari passaggi partendo da stage1 e faccio poi un cp -a della directory portage che avevo backuppato.

La directory stava sotto /mnt/dati/ la partizione da 100 gb ripiena di mp3, video musicali, divx, varie serie come Holly e Benji (lol) Ken Shiro ecc...

Comunque sia, dopo aver scompattato tutto portage inizia a darmi vari problemi e visto che l'ora iniziava a farsi tarda ho deciso di ripartire, ma da stage3. Allora chroot un bel rm -fr /* e via... peccato che l'hd con i dati era ancora montato e mi ha svuotato tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## fabioFVZ

A me e' successa una semplice cosa...

Per svuotare di file delle sottodir...

al posto di rm ./*/* ho scritto rm /*/* .... il . non lo aveva preso....

cancellato tutto /bin /etc /sbin /lib etc

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## n3m0

Allora, mi viene in mente questa.

Ai tempi ero sotto Deb, e stavo manipolando qualche file e qualche dir per poi creare un pacchetto deb. Ero in una dir del tipo: 

/path/to/temp/usr/bin

Bene.

Decido che il sottoalbero usr/bin non mi serviva e faccio: 

# cd ../..

# rm -rf /usr/bin (invece di rm -rf usr/bin)

...non so perche', ma ero root e quindi...BOOM! tutta /usr/bin cancellata in un attimo...Fuck!

Meno male che non era poi così grave...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Tentando di prendere uno screenshot (che potete vedere su http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4227136/ ) mi ero loggato come root sulla console (attraverso su) e avevo scritto il fatidico rm -r / tanto per fare lo sborone. Prendo ho shotto, salvo e chiudo la console col bottoncino di chiusura.

Per qualche strano motivo, se ci sono dei comandi in linea e non viene premuto invio, chiudendo il terminale il comando viene eseguito lo stesso.

Immaginate la mia sorpresa nel vedere icone che sparivano e programmi che non partivano più...

Tre volte ci ho riprovato prima di capire il giochino. E tutte e tre le volte sono partito da stage 1  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per qualche strano motivo, se ci sono dei comandi in linea e non viene premuto invio, chiudendo il terminale il comando viene eseguito lo stesso.
> 
> 

 

Mhm, credo accada solo con Konsole (e' questo che usi, no?). Ho provato xterm, Gnome-Terminal, aterm e non lo fa.

Se Konsole non permette di configurare sta sciocchezza (enorme, IMHO), per me andrebbe segnalato come BUG.

----------

## lxnay

Un annetto fa... mentre muovevo i primi passi nella creazione del mio server casalingo usavo Mandrake (si... lo so   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

Un bellissimo giorno, mi sono accorto che l'hardisk era un po' pieno e quindi avrei dovuto rimuovere un po' di log enormi dalla cartella /var/log.... beh... senza pensarci su due volte, verso mezzanotte, ecco scatenato il comando malefico

```
rm /* -r -f

```

Per un "." (punticino bastardo) l'intero contenuto del disco era magicamente finito nell'oscuro, ben oltre la quarta dimensione spaziotemporale del /dev/null

A volte sono talmente lame che mi sento più potente di Guglielmo Cancelli 

Naturalmente oggi, la mia distro è _solo_ gentoo, in qualsiasi angolo della casa, solo lei   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lan

la mia ultima cazzata... mmm installare gentoo da stage 1 su un p1 133 con 64 mb di ram... risultato dopo 6 giorni un sistema con kde pienamente ottimizzato..  :Smile:  provare per credere

----------

## randomaze

 *lan wrote:*   

> la mia ultima cazzata... mmm installare gentoo da stage 1 su un p1 133 con 64 mb di ram... risultato dopo 6 giorni un sistema con kde pienamente ottimizzato..  provare per credere

 

Solo 6 giorni per arrivare a KDE? Ne avrei stimato almeno 10...

----------

## shev

 *lan wrote:*   

> la mia ultima cazzata... mmm installare gentoo da stage 1 su un p1 133 con 64 mb di ram... risultato dopo 6 giorni un sistema con kde pienamente ottimizzato..  provare per credere

 

Ma questa non è una cazzata, è un'impresa degna di onore e gloria  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *lan wrote:*   

> la mia ultima cazzata... mmm installare gentoo da stage 1 su un p1 133 con 64 mb di ram... risultato dopo 6 giorni un sistema con kde pienamente ottimizzato..  provare per credere

 

Bello... un ottimo ionizzatore d'aria  :Very Happy: 

Volendo lo puoi usare anche come sostituto per il grillo parlante (bei tempi   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  )..

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lan

eh... ora però l'ho fuso... emergendo kde 3.2.1 mi se fritta la ventola e il processore ha pressochè perso fuoco.... intendo che quella notte non ho dormito in camera per la puzza...   :Crying or Very sad: 

comuque andava velocetto se per quello...

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, anche io sono una vittima del rm -r nella directory sbagliata, per un errore di battitura al riavvio ho avuto un bel kernel panic.

Ora sto compilando il kde...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alexbr

Un mio amico a scuola, sui pc con windows 98, ha messo nell'autoexec.bat la riga:

```
deltree c:\
```

Potete immaginare cosa è successo al riavvio del computer  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fortuna che il computer era già mezzo sputtanato, non conteneva dati importanti, e alla fine non se n'è accorto nessuno.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Due minuti dopo c'era gia il tecnico col cd di windows98   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## diego_82

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Da vero nubbio, non ho niente da raccontare.
> 
> io, quando faccio cazzate, non me accorgo mica

 

Quoto in pieno!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Xet

-----------------------

cassate soft:

una bella cassata per cui ho perso diciamo un paio di giorni di vita è stata la primissima volta che ho installato gentoo...

armato di handbook.pdf in italiano inizio a partizionare il mio hd (40 gb)...

beh si dai 5 giga per tux, 5 per lo zio bill, poi cos'altro suggerisce la guida? ah un partizioncina per le immagini del kernel e il grub...beh ok...facciamo 64 mega di /boot...poi?..a già lo swap!!!....ok...2048 mega di swap....ok...hda1, hda2, hda3, hda4...a posto.

oooo bene......che bella questa tabella di partizione...dico a fdisk di scriverla...tanto poi i programmi e lo spazio-cuscinetto in fat lo formatto poi...

- due giorni dopo quando gentoo cominciava a funzionare -

ok...devo scaricare qualcosa...vado in win che faccio prima...poi metto il tutto sulla partizione cuscinetto...

gelo!

-------------------

cassate hard:

1) bella sta ventolina colorata...la monto subito sul pc più potente che ho(comprato ieri)....uff...il pc è acceso...sto scaricando...va beh rischio...smanett smanett...BZZZZZ(con fiammata) CIUNK! pc spento...

gelo

(nessun danno per grazia divina)

2) devo montare il cassettino per hdd sul vecchio pc...umh...caz si è incastrato....sto case è tutto storto...CLANG...e fu così che il condensatore di stabilizzazione dell'alimentazione della ram finì nella sabbiera del gatto...

gelo

(mobo da buttare)

3) voglio overcloccare un p2 300...non riesco ad aprirlo...non ci sono clip non ci sono viti...forzo troppo...

risultato: al boot compare una nuova scritta rossa: "WARNING: abnormal hardware foud!!!"

sono partiti 4 piedini del controller della cash di primo livello...ma funziona lo stesso...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> sono partiti 4 piedini del controller della cash di primo livello...ma funziona lo stesso...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

entro anche io nella hall of fame   :Rolling Eyes: 

Venendo col treno al webb.it, stavo editando un file di configurazione di PAM, e allegramente mi e' morta la batteria (non mi ero accorto che si stesse scaricando).

Quando lo riaccendo, al webb.it,impreco come un beduino delle azzorre e non riesco a risolvere il problema, tanto che alla fine per il seminario mi ha prestato il portatile myzelf (che ringrazio di nuovo   :Wink:  )... alla fine per sbloccare il tutto c'e' voluto quel testina del Cerri (che mi voleva pure zottare il portatile  :Very Happy: ) che si accorgesse che mancava UN COMMENTO (#) dentro al file, ed era colpa di quello.

LI MORTACCI.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *lan wrote:*   

> eh... ora però l'ho fuso... emergendo kde 3.2.1 mi se fritta la ventola e il processore ha pressochè perso fuoco.... intendo che quella notte non ho dormito in camera per la puzza...

 

Praticamente quello che ho fatto io al webb.it col mio bidone-firewall... gli altri  hanno sentito la puzza fino in fondo al tavolo.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fabioFVZ wrote:*   

> A me e' successa una semplice cosa...
> 
> Per svuotare di file delle sottodir...
> 
> al posto di rm ./*/* ho scritto rm /*/* .... il . non lo aveva preso....
> ...

 

Bisognerebbe fare un bug report perche mettano la conferma su rm di default in gentoo....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Praticamente quello che ho fatto io al webb.it col mio bidone-firewall... gli altri  hanno sentito la puzza fino in fondo al tavolo.

 

Ma diciamola tutta: improvvisamente si sono viste le teste di tutti (ed eravamo tanti) i presenti (mia compresa  :Very Happy: ) abbassarsi con occhi angosciati sui propri pc, annusandoli da ogni lato per il terrore che fosse la propria macchina a "bruciare". E' stato uno spettacolo!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   Praticamente quello che ho fatto io al webb.it col mio bidone-firewall... gli altri  hanno sentito la puzza fino in fondo al tavolo. 
> 
> Ma diciamola tutta: improvvisamente si sono viste le teste di tutti (ed eravamo tanti) i presenti (mia compresa ) abbassarsi con occhi angosciati sui propri pc, annusandoli da ogni lato per il terrore che fosse la propria macchina a "bruciare". E' stato uno spettacolo! 

 

ah ecco cos'era quella puzza!!

io pensavo fosse il pc di bluesexplosion

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  improvvisamente si sono viste le teste di tutti (ed eravamo tanti) i presenti (mia compresa ) abbassarsi con occhi angosciati sui propri pc, annusandoli da ogni lato per il terrore che fosse la propria macchina a "bruciare". 

 

 *Quote:*   

> ATTENTATO!
> 
> Si tratta di attentato!

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Tentando di prendere uno screenshot (che potete vedere su http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4227136/ ) mi ero loggato come root sulla console (attraverso su) e avevo scritto il fatidico rm -r / tanto per fare lo sborone. Prendo ho shotto, salvo e chiudo la console col bottoncino di chiusura.
> 
> Per qualche strano motivo, se ci sono dei comandi in linea e non viene premuto invio, chiudendo il terminale il comando viene eseguito lo stesso.

 

Seguendo il consiglio di n3m0:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50858

effettivamente ho provato anche io e devo dire che la cosa è parecchio preoccupante!  :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

Appena provato su konsole 1.3.2 (kde 3.2.2) ed il problema sembra essere risolto. Ad ogni modo sarebbe stato più logico riportarlo su http://bugs.kde.org

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Appena provato su konsole 1.3.2 (kde 3.2.2) ed il problema sembra essere risolto. Ad ogni modo sarebbe stato più logico riportarlo su http://bugs.kde.org

 

caleb mi ha detto la stessa cosa   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50858

meglio così  :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

Per dirla tutta, nonostante il clamoroso OT nell'OT, ho provato anche su una seconda macchina con konsole 1.3.1 (kde 3.2.1) e non sono riuscito a riprodurre il bug.

Qual è la tua configurazione?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> ho provato anche su una seconda macchina con konsole 1.3.1 (kde 3.2.1) e non sono riuscito a riprodurre il bug.

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Qual è la tua configurazione?

 

 :Question: 

KDE 3.2.1 e Konsole 1.3.1 ... cosa vorresti sapere di preciso?

----------

## MyZelF

Se sei riuscito a riprodurre il bug e come. Meglio se continuiamo in pvt, comunque.  :Wink: 

----------

## t0ra

caxxata hard:

toglievo il dissi del proc con un bel cacchiavitone che mi sfugge da un dentino  e provoca strage di chip dentro il case: risultato una ram e la main sono passate a miglior vita.

caxxata linux: quando mi crasha vncserver mi tocca cancellare la cartellla /temp/X11-unix una sera ero un po' stanco e cosa ti cancello al posto di quella ? ma naturalmente /etc/X11 ... per ora è poca cosa ma considerando che uso linux da poche settimane ho tempo per poter migliorare!!  :Smile: 

----------

## hardskinone

```
hardskinone$ rm binary_search.c *
```

Il danno è stato minimo perchè metto quasi tutto in sotto cartelle. Per ironia della sorte stavo ascoltando "Careful what you wish for".   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kaosone

ieri ho dato un mkfs.ext3 su un device loop bindato al disco con 160 giga di materiali veri   :Crying or Very sad: 

ora pero' e' tutto montato con cryptoloop   :Wink: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

rm -rf /etc .... non lo farò mai più...

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 :Embarassed:  tre anni fa... avevo appena acquistato 3/4 di pc nuovo... Athlon 900, Asus a7v e altri 512 mega di ram (che eran costati un botto...) da affiancare ai 384 che avevo... dopo un paio di giorni una ventola comincia a fare casino... do un paio di colpetti al pc e smette e penso "ahhh ho capito il trucco gli do un due colpi e non rompe piu le p...e"... arriva la notte... la ventola comincia a fare un casino bestiale... non la smette più... reggo fino alle 5 di mattina... tiro fuori il case da sotto la scrivania (per potirlo colpire meglio)... e PAAAAAAM un cazzotto con tutta la rabbia e la disperazione che avevo   :Rolling Eyes:  schermo nero.... panico totale.... lo riaccendo... nulla... nn dava segni di vita... nemmeno un misero fottu...imo BIP... e una puzza tremenda di bruciato (soltanto poi scoprirò che alimentatore, cpu, mobo e ram eran andate al creatore)... comincio a pensare "e ora cosa racconto a mia madre"... idea!!! stanotte c'era un temporale della madonna.... "mammaaaaaaaaaaaa (con la lacrimuccia) un fulmine m'ha folgorato il pc seminuovooooo bhuaaaaaaa"... mia mamma ancora non sa la verità, però mi ha comprato un UPS hghggh... il pc in questione ora monta un duron 850 su una scheda madre di marca sconosciuta comprata al risparmio (avevo speso 1.5 milioni una sett prima...) ed ora mi fa da gateway con gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## pascalbrax

ma si tratta cosi un pc?!?! altro che ups, io ti avrei infilato le dita nella presa!!

sto scherzando, ovviamente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ahahahah ero all'esasperazione... non avevo dormito tutta la notte per colpa di quella ventola  :Rolling Eyes:  comunque l'UPS è il più bell'acquisto mai fatto   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

non ho parole...

caxxata fresca fresca

```

root@lyra TEST # rm /usr/X11R6 -r

```

stavo lavorando ad una distro minimale...

colpa di quel "/" di troppo   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## Sasdo

progetto per l'università:

realizzare il software di un cellulare in ASSEMBLY (mips)

mesi di lavoro saltuario.

2-3000 righe di codice.

Avevo praticamente finito. Una settimana fa ci do' un'occhiata per sistemare gli ultimi bug:

```

# cd prog/univ/

# ls

   progetto/    spim/     specifiche/

.. penso: ochei, cancello tutto tranne la dir "progetto"...

# rm -r progetto

```

Per fortuna ogni tanto  inviavo una copia del lavoro svolto al ragazzo con cui faccio il progetto...

ho recuperato il 95% del codice, il resto l'ho riscritto ( ci ho perso un'intera mattina comunque..)

... che pauuuura....

... che noooomiiii....

----------

## silian87

Anche io quella volta che cercavo di fare l'hot-plugging di un modem pci per farlo riconoscere da XP, poi, dopo aver bruciato la piastra madre, ho raccontato di un temporale.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

Volevo fare rm -r * in /usr/portage/distfile

Non ero in distfile seppure ne fossi convinto   :Shocked: 

Ero nella /home dell'utente principale, con dentro appunti, TESI, e tanta roba...  :Shocked: 

Ho fatto un CTRL+C talmente rapidamente che ha fatto in tempo a cancellarmi solo due icone dal Desktop  :Shocked: 

Siano ringraziati i miei riflessi e maledetta la mia distrazione  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto un CTRL+C talmente rapidamente che ha fatto in tempo a cancellarmi solo due icone dal Desktop 
> 
> Siano ringraziati i miei riflessi e maledetta la mia distrazione 

 

Che fortuna di solito quando stoppo un rm ha gia' cancellato tutte le cose importanti.

----------

## xchris

in questi casi e' bene avere una macchina poco performante!!   :Laughing: 

@Mithrandir81: ma ccchhhiiii sseii?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## emaaaa

Beh se posso inserirmi.

ho finito di installare gentoo adesso (prima volta)

non ho ancora testato nulla.

Leggendo la guida su gentoo-italia.net per l'installazione di Xfree mi dice che devo fare un bel 

```
emerge -u system
```

Ok, mi fido, lo faccio (stavo anche leggendo la guida a portage)

poi mi dice che devo fare:

etd-update (o qualcosa di smile...)

Ok...lo faccio ma sotituisco solo le cose che sapevo sostituire. Terribile errore.

lancio 

```
emerge xfree
```

il piccolo mendocino 300 ci mette le sue 7 ore e adesso cerco di configurare xfree faccio

```
su
```

passw e nulla...

...il vuoto...

ARGHHH!!! 

OT: Mi aiutereste, lo so che sono off-topicissimo mah...

PS: Buongiorno a tutti ...

----------

## Raffo

l'ultima caxxata grossa che ho fatto è stata parecchio tempo fa quando ho partizionato per l'ennesima volta l'hd senza curarmi di riconfigurare lilo e tutto il resto, con la conseguenza che quando sono andato ad avviare linux, mi sono trovato "kernel panic!"....il kernel in panico??? io ero in panico!!! per fortuna poi sono riuscito a risolvere....

----------

## silian87

Sapete che se si modificano le partizioni sull' HD bisognerebbe riavviare prima di usarle. Bene, io l'ultima volta sul powerbook, non ci ho fatto caso, e non ho riavviato. Ho installato tutto da stage1, configurato tutto, insomma, tutto ok! Riavvio e bam! Niente, non mi trova le partizioni, sono tutte corrotte!!!!!!!!! TUTTO DA RIFARE!!!!!!!! Poi, dopo aver formattato ho riavviato quattro.cinque volte montando e smontando per sicurezza. Frustrante!

----------

## bld

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sapete che se si modificano le partizioni sull' HD bisognerebbe riavviare prima di usarle. Bene, io l'ultima volta sul powerbook, non ci ho fatto caso, e non ho riavviato. Ho installato tutto da stage1, configurato tutto, insomma, tutto ok! Riavvio e bam! Niente, non mi trova le partizioni, sono tutte corrotte!!!!!!!!! TUTTO DA RIFARE!!!!!!!! Poi, dopo aver formattato ho riavviato quattro.cinque volte montando e smontando per sicurezza. Frustrante!

 

azzo.. io non ricordo di aver riaviato mai!   :Shocked: 

----------

## bld

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *fabioFVZ wrote:*   A me e' successa una semplice cosa...
> 
> Per svuotare di file delle sottodir...
> 
> al posto di rm ./*/* ho scritto rm /*/* .... il . non lo aveva preso....
> ...

 

mi pare che un argomento del genere cera sulla development-list.. ma non capisco perche dobbiamo cambiare il comportamento di un commando default. Si puo fare via bashrc con alias magari.. rm -i ? 

Ma snaturare il comando non credo che sia giusto. Io ho sentito qualche user che si lamentava perche gentoo gli faceva vedere colori sul suo vt220 mentre lui non le ha detto di metterli. 

Questa distro e' stupenda perche "non pensa per te", non vorrei che cambiasse..

----------

## bld

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> progetto per l'università:
> 
> realizzare il software di un cellulare in ASSEMBLY (mips)
> 
> mesi di lavoro saltuario.
> ...

 

3000 righe di asm? sei malato?  :Razz: 

cmq ne anche prendo backup.. e' una brutta abitudine!  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *Quote:*   

> 3000 righe di asm? sei malato?

 

in effetti sono 3354 linee e 67,9KB di file....

uè non è che è TUTTO asm.... ci sono anche i commenti in mezzo   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> cmq ne anche prendo backup.. e' una brutta abitudine! 

 

Oh no, io l'avevo eccome il backup: nella stessa cartella però.... d'ora in poi i backup li metto di proprietà del root così che se provo a fare dei danni da utente (o utonto?) non ci riesco.. =)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> d'ora in poi i backup li metto di proprietà del root così che se provo a fare dei danni da utente (o utonto?) non ci riesco.. =)

 

E se ti esplode l'hd? Io li metterei proprio fisicamente da un'altra parte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Tenetevi pronti, sto' creando uno script da mettere nel cron per backup veloci ed efficienti. V faro' sapere quando l'ho ultimato.........

----------

## codadilupo

per scompattare un file in /etc ho dato

```
# tar -cvjpf  nonmeloricordoneanchepiu'.conf.tar.bz2    /etc
```

poi ho cancellato il file, ché tanto non mi serviva piu': morale, ho perso l' /etc

(e non ho ancora capito perché... da quando tar -cvjpf cancella i sorgenti ??? Non me n'ero mai reso conto!)

morale maggiore: mai provare un programma dopo le due di notte, si fan solo cazzate   :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## bld

L'ultima che ho fatto e' bella forte. Conoscete uno scanner che si chiama "synscan" ? Certo che lo conoscete! Al meno la meta di voi! Ha quella licenza assurda.. non so se l'avete letta. 

Un po di tempo fa lo cercao sulla rete senza poterlo trovare,, allora ho fatto una ricerca su google e l'ho scaricato da un posticino non proprio sicuro..

Per qualche mese e' rimasto su la partizione che usavo per prendere il backup.. in realta era un cointainer di bcrypt. Io stavo facendo un altra cosa sinceramente pero ho visto il binary di synscan ed ho provato a vedere se funziona perche non l'avevo provato.. solo che non avevo fatto caso che sta volta avevo montato la partizione come root.. beh potete imaginare l'espressione quando ls/cat/id/pwd davano segfault!!!! 

E' la prima volta che mi capita.. e dire che non uso questi programmi da tanti tanti mesi ormai.. 

che palle  :Sad: 

ps. Meno male ho potuto prendere come backup tutta la home  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

fatta in questo momento:

cd /etc

vado per fare rm *~

faccio invece rm *

[ot] qualcuno conosce un modo per recuperare qualcosa??

----------

## bandreabis

Cazzate con la mia gentoo? poche perchè mi fido poco di me ed esperimento di testa mia molto poco, ma ho dovuto reinstallare tutto due o tre volte perchè la mia Gentoo box si rifiutava di fare qualsiasi cosa più... 

ultimamente ho provato di nuovo a spu***are tutto con etc-update, basandomi principalmente sulle date dei vari files... per fortuna che mi sono trattenuto dal decidere su tutti i files processati (-1 docet) e mi son limitato a isolare gentoo dalla grande Rete... per fortuna che ho sempre a portata di mano il manuale (in quanto manuale) e mi sono riconnesso in 4 e quattr'otto.

Morale?

ma sto etc-update come si doma?

Andrea

----------

## CarloJekko

Colgo l'occasione... come si potrebbe fare per far chiedere dalla shell se rm -fdr deve eliminare o meno i file ?

tante volte anke ioper sbaglio ho fatto rmscazzandoil sistema

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Alberto Santini

mi dispiace davvero, ma in questi casi il backup è il tuo migliore amico

@CarloJekko

Metti in 

```
/etc/bash/bashrc
```

 [se usi baselayout nuovo e bash 3] un alias per rm=rm -i , e già che ci sei fallo anche per mv e cp, non si sa mai . Il problema è che nella tua stringa tu usi il -f che vince su un eventuale -i impostato di default come alias

----------

## xchris

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ot] qualcuno conosce un modo per recuperare qualcosa??

 

puoi provare a recuperare qc con un mio vecchio tool: checkintegrity

lo trovi sul mio situzzo.

ciao

----------

## Alberto Santini

provero' il tool  :Very Happy: 

da ora in poi, stavo pensando di spostare /bin/rm in /bin/remove e sostituire rm con uno script che svuoit /tmp-rm e poi mi ci sposti le cose da eliminare, a meno che non sia chiamato col parametro --override in qual caso le elimina davvero... che ne dite, potrebbe funzionare? almeno ho sempre a portata di mano le ultime cose eliminate... a prezzo di un poco di tempo d'esecuzione in piu'  :Wink: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> provero' il tool 
> 
> da ora in poi, stavo pensando di spostare /bin/rm in /bin/remove e sostituire rm con uno script che svuoit /tmp-rm e poi mi ci sposti le cose da eliminare, a meno che non sia chiamato col parametro --override in qual caso le elimina davvero... che ne dite, potrebbe funzionare? almeno ho sempre a portata di mano le ultime cose eliminate... a prezzo di un poco di tempo d'esecuzione in piu' 

 

```

mv /bin/rm /bin/remove

```

/bin/rm:

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" = "--override" ]; then

  skip

  /bin/remove -R $*

elif [ "$1" = "--clean" ]; then

  /bin/remove -R /tmp-rm/*

else

  /bin/remove -R /tmp-rm/*

  /bin/mv $* /tmp-rm

fi

```

dovrebbe bastare...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @Alberto Santini
> 
> mi dispiace davvero, ma in questi casi il backup è il tuo migliore amico
> 
> @CarloJekko
> ...

 

Bella mossa  :Wink:   grazie  :Exclamation: 

----------

## GiRa

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per incasinare i caratteri della console provate a fare un cat /dev/urandom e lasiarlo fare per 5-10 secondi. Poi facendo logout tutto torna a posto, che sia chiaro.

 

Basta  dare 

```
$ reset
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cazzate con la mia gentoo? poche perchè mi fido poco di me ed esperimento di testa mia molto poco, ma ho dovuto reinstallare tutto due o tre volte perchè la mia Gentoo box si rifiutava di fare qualsiasi cosa più... 
> 
> ultimamente ho provato di nuovo a spu***are tutto con etc-update, basandomi principalmente sulle date dei vari files... per fortuna che mi sono trattenuto dal decidere su tutti i files processati (-1 docet) e mi son limitato a isolare gentoo dalla grande Rete... per fortuna che ho sempre a portata di mano il manuale (in quanto manuale) e mi sono riconnesso in 4 e quattr'otto.
> 
> Morale?
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho parlato troppo presto, al riavvio la rete non funziona più e devo riavviarla io con ifconfig! Ogni volta, eppure /etc/conf.d/net pare a posto e pure /etc/hosts. E tutto è aggiunto con rc-update a default.

Ma porca mucca!

A.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per scompattare un file in /etc ho dato
> 
> ```
> # tar -cvjpf  nonmeloricordoneanchepiu'.conf.tar.bz2    /etc
> ```
> ...

 

...da quando -c sta per --create  :Rolling Eyes: 

effettivamente non capisco come hai fatto a perdere l'etc, dovresti aver solo sovrascritto quel file.

La mia cazzata più grossa:

La data: boh.... a occhio tra il 1999 e il 2001. Sto diventando vecchio.

Il luogo del delitto: Mandrake Linux. La maledetta mandrakkia! AAARGH!

L'arma del delitto: Mandrake Partition Manager (e qua la gente comincia a sghignazzare....  :Razz:  )

Avevo un disco fisso da 40Gb, con più partizioni.

Non so perché, avevo deciso di partizionarlo con LVM. Avevo letto che era più moderno della tabella delle partizioni tradizionali e che permetteva resize "al volo" (cosa che mi faceva comodo).

Fatto sta che partiziono in questo modo:

1)windows

2)root

3)home

4)dati d'archivio

Ci lavoro per qualche mese.... poi decido di allargare l'archivio a spese della home.

Apro mandrake partition manager..... e accidentalmente, mentre è selezionata la partizione d'archivio, il mouse SCIVOLA SUL TASTO DELETE.

La partizione svanisce. Mi pietrifico: calma, niente panico penso io, MPM ha l'undo; su disco non viene scritto niente finché non fai "finalizza".

L'undo ce l'aveva. Ma non per l'LVM, che veniva modificato istantaneamente e senza possibilità d'appello.

Morale: quello passò alla storia come il click che spazzò via 24 Gb di dati.

Per fortuna, "appena" 3-4 mesi prima quei dati li avevo passati in blocco a un mio amico; in questo modo sono poi riuscito a recuperarne circa il 60% - eseguendo una copia da disco fisso a disco fisso con il DMA disabilitato per colpa di un altro bug di mandrake..... mi pare che ci misi 6-8 ore.

Quella vicenda mi insegnò due cose:

1)non usare l'LVM se non ce n'è un REALE, FOTTUTISSIMO BISOGNO

2)buttare via Mandrakkia e passare a RedHat.... che ho usato con moderata soddisfazione per più di un anno prima di scoprire Gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lucha

io ne ho fatta una or ora....ve la dico così magari mi sfogo:

situazione: finestra di aterm aperta in una directory nella quale stavo lavorando. mentre aspettavo un file che si scompattava, ho premuto (TASTO_WINDOWS)+A, che (fluxbox rulez) mi apre un'altra finestra di aterm che uso per cercare un prog con eix. SENZA CHIUDERE LA DANNATA FINESTRA do' un'occhiata all'altra, vedo che la roba scompattata non è quella giusta, rispondo ad un amico su gaim (MAI FARE 2 cose insieme, - tra l'altro devo scusarmi con il tipo per la reazione) torno alla finestra di aterm e digito il fatale

```
 rm * -fr 
```

(so che non andrebbe MAI usato così -ho perfino l'alias che mi aggiunge -i a rm,cp e mv, ma dato che erano 15 file ed era la 3° volta che lo facevo mi ero stufato)

poi, dopo 5-6 secondi mi accorco che il tempo che ci impiega è eccessivo, guardo la console e vedo  :Shocked: :

```
 lucha@angie ~ $ rm * -fr

```

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! CTRL-C CTRL-C CTRL-C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Epilogo: home dir resettata fino alla cartella img (che si è salvata)

non ho perso niente di fondamentale, quindi non mi sbatto per recuperare i file persi (ci ho provato con mc, ma non ci sono riuscito, forse perché è ext3 e non ext2??? chissà, tanto oramai mi sono rassegnato) però ho imparato 2 cose:

1. La fretta fa male!

2. Meglio rispondere 75 volte 'y' ad rm che trovarsi con 75 file persi

*Sigh*

P.S. so anch'io che è un banale rm * -fr nella dir sbagliata, però scusate lo sfogo, è appena accaduto.... :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Buonasera gente, ebbene sì...mi è accaduto giusto ieri   :Rolling Eyes: 

Colto dall'euforia di poter tornare alla mia ottima Gentoo dopo 5 mesi di lontananza mi sono lanciato in uno Stage 1 selvaggio e senza pensarci, eccolo 

```
 mke2fs /dev/hda1 
```

che detto così potrebbe sembrare anche normale...peccato che al momento dell'esecuzione del comando sulla partizione hda1 ci stava Xp.

Che, diciamocelo, non è che la cosa poi si così grave, tanto dovevo toglierlo, magari prima la mia intenzione era di copiare i dati che avevo su quella partizione   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora, la cazzata l'ho fatta, pace...se qualcuno magari conosce un modo per recuperare dati da una partizione ntfs su cui è stato "incollato" un file system ext2...bè gli sarò devoto a vita   :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

Buona Sera, 

ne ho giusto una successa l'altro giorno.

Mi faccio prendere dalla stupenda idea di installare MacOS X x86 sul mio portatile (per provare ad ibridarlo con gentoo).

Fatto stà che ho solamente una partizione che mi avanza, da 2 GB.

Decido allora di ridimensionare la root. Se non fosse che ha reiser4,e, quindi, non di può ridimensionare.

Tanto meglio, faccio un bello stage4 (ci inglobo tutto tranne la home, per quella faccio un tar a parte).

Non la prendo poi tanto male, poichè prima o poi sarei voluto tornare al mio ext3, visto che per avere reiser4 funzionante (grandi prestazioni... per la carità  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dovevo utilizzare kernel instabili e stra-patchati.

Trasferisco i tar sul desktop. Cancello la partizione, ridimensiono, creo il fs. Sposto nuovamente i tar sul portatile. 

Scomprimo lo stage4... tutto OK.

Scoprimo la home... tutto... un piffero! File corrotto!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Allora, cercando di mantenermi calmo, cerco di recuperarlo con bzip2recover... Crea i suoi 1000 e passa file...

Ma, ovviamente, tutti e mille sono corrotti   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ovviamente nella home c'erano tutti i sorgenti che dovevo consegnare per il corso di "Programmazione"...

Situazione attuale: 

- Ho perso la mia home

- Sono dieci ore che scrivo codice, non ne posso più....

- Sul mio portatile ho una scadentissima Ubuntu (  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

- MacOS X giace ancora nel suo DVD   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## thewally

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ora, la cazzata l'ho fatta, pace...se qualcuno magari conosce un modo per recuperare dati da una partizione ntfs su cui è stato "incollato" un file system ext2...bè gli sarò devoto a vita  

 

Allora dillo che vuoi i miracoli !    :Laughing: 

----------

## Ghostraider

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Allora dillo che vuoi i miracoli !   

 

Bè, le strade del Signore sono infinite...  :Smile: 

----------

## Obstacle1

Bhe la cazzata piu' grande e' sicuramente quella che ho fatto ieri sera....dopo un paio di [MOD=censura]XXXXX[/MOD]   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

Allora stavo cercando di sistemare alcune cose ma il sistema si freezava continuamente, cosi ho resettato  brutalmente il pc piu' di qualche volta, ma all'ultimo reset il filesystem XFS ha corrotto qualche file, tra cui anche delle librerie del python.

L'emerge e' andato di conseguenza a puttane,ho cercato di risistemare il tutto discarchiviando lo stage1 ma nella fretta ho omesso qualche parametro importantissimo e questo mi ha sovrascritto meta' sistema!

Ora e' tutto da rifare,per affronatare con meno timidezza il tutto questa volta optero' per un litro di spritz!

Have fun!Roll on!

Cheers

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Obstacle1 wrote:*   

> Bhe la cazzata piu' grande e' sicuramente quella che ho fatto ieri sera....dopo un paio di XXXXX    !

 

HAI LETTO LE LINEE GUIDA?!?! 

 *LINEE GUIDA wrote:*   

> Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno. 

 

Tra l'altro ti immagini se ci fosse per puro caso una legge che mi obbliga a denunciarti (in quanto conosco il tuo ip) e violandola passassi dei problemi io?

TI ho censurato il post tanto per stare sicuri....

----------

## Manuelixm

Una delle tante... ho provato asterisk@home senza leggere molto le avvertenze sul sito, il risultato è stato una macchina piallata  :Smile: . Adoro i backup  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Bionicle

Me ne é successa una molto speciale sono riuscito a creare più partizioni sovvrapposte una all'altra, per risolvere il problema ho dovuto formattare tutto e mettere ordine   :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

vi sono mai capitati degli scatti d'ira dopo problemi stupidi ma irrisolvibili al pc, comandi disastrosi dati per sbaglio, ore ed ore ed ore di lavoro buttate al vento? A me si.......tante.......tante volte. Vi racconto la più eclatante:

Allora: dopo circa un paio di mesi di lavoro ad un programma in c++ arriva il fatidico momento della compilazione (il momento in cui stiamo tutti col fiato sospeso pieni di speranza).........escono una sfilza di errori stupidi di distrazione (tipo punti e virgola mancanti) e li correggo tutti....tranni uno!! E' sempre un punto e virgola ma, dopo averlo aggiunto non cambia niente....sempre il famoso token mancante.....che fare? manuale di c++, sezione cicli if, sintassi....tutto dovrebbe funzionare.......riproviamo! mh.......controlliamo le librerie....tutto ok....forse è il compilatore!! creo un nuovo file e riproduco una situazione analoga.....tutto ok. CHE DIAVOLO SUCCEDE   :Evil or Very Mad:   . Comincio a sbraitare e a tirare pugni al tavolino. Dopo circa 8 ore quasi mi metto a piangere.....basta! perdo la pazienza!!! mi trasformo in supersayan e comincio a sfondare la camera (l'amadio traballa ancora per quei colpi) pugni a destra e a manca calci urla e chi più ne ha più ne metta!!! non penserete mai a cosa diavolo era !!!!!! allora praticamente stavo scrivendo il prog con gedit e mentre correggevo il file, alla penultima correzione per sbaglio chiuda (salvando) quando riapro, per non inserire tutto il percorso del file, vado in recenti e apro quello che mi sembrava il file appropriato....invece era qiello con il ~ finale che molti editor creano come bakup. immaginate l'odio sprigionato quando ho scoperto sta cosa. 

E voi?? raccontate raccontate. 

ps: scusate il Mega bomba super OT ma......quando ci vuole ci vuole

----------

## Luca89

C'era già un topic dedicato a "queste cose". Perchè non hai cercato prima di postare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jubushi

bhè perchè pensavo non ci fosse.....vabbè adesso tolgo baracca   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jubushi

@MODS: eliminate per favore il topic? 

ps: ma non li possiamo eliminare da noi?

----------

## Luca89

si può fare anche un merge  :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> si può fare anche un merge 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   emh....non l'ho capita

----------

## randomaze

 *jubushi wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   si può fare anche un merge  
> 
>   emh....non l'ho capita

 

Ho fatto il "merge" del tuo topic con uno precedente. In poche parole ho aggiunto i post del tuo thread su un'altro

----------

## jubushi

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok....il bello è che questo topic l'avevo pure letto ma non ci avevo pensato.

----------

## Cerberos86

```

rm -rf /*

```

da root...

appena fatto... non sto scherzando... e sono in panico.... assoluto....

----------

## Gaap

Beh questa penso che le batta tutte:

Convinto di installare gentoo anche sul mio mac mini (fino ad ora utilizzato con MacOSX), provo a riformattare la partizione che nella prima installazione avevo lasciato libera ^^.. a quel punto, scopro con grande felicità che il progr presente sui dischi di installazione del Mac fa veramente schifo e mi cancella tutta la mappa del disco con successiva sovrascrizione e riformattazione del tutto.. risultato? ho perso ben 60 gb di por.. ehm video  :Razz:  ...

----------

## lavish

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -rf /*
> ...

 

ma... non per scendere troppo nel personale... ma perchè l'hai fatto?   :Laughing: 

Avevi appena settato RBAC e volevi fare il figo con gli amici (accorgendoti però di non aver avviato o settato bene RBAC solo a posteriori...)? ;P

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> ho perso ben 60 gb di por.. ehm video  ...

 

LOL! Un giorno ringrazierai quel programma che ti ha cancellato tutto  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LOL! Un giorno ringrazierai quel programma che ti ha cancellato tutto 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## makoomba

testando allegramente uno script con abbondante uso di mount -o bind, il soggetto makoomba andava a brasare interamente la /bin di sistema.

----------

## Cerberos86

dovevo cancellare files dal cestino che avevano i permessi scazzati... Sono solito alle soluzioni drastiche, ma dimenticarsi un maledetto punto porta a drastiche conseguenze....   :Mad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Beh penso che tutti lo abbiano fatto almeno una volta nella vita... (e chi non lo ha ancora fatto stia parecchio attento) A me è successo per la prima volta ierisera   :Smile: 

Alla domanda "qual'è la più grossa cazzata che puoi fare davanti al computer?" penso che tanti di voi sicuramente risponderebbero "rm -rf /" .... ecco ci siamo capiti   :Smile:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Stavo facendo uno script bash per cancellare dei files quando mi sono trovato a cambiare un path interno da /tmp/ a $DIR_TEMPORANEA definito all'inizio del file.... mi sono detto "perchè non cambiare tutto con sed?"  :Rolling Eyes:  ... mi fossi cacciato le mani in c**o   :Twisted Evil:  ... ho dato "cat <nomescript> |sed 's/tmp/$DIR_TEMPORANEA/' > <nomescript2>" e ho lanciato il programma senza troppe preoccupazioni...

Vi ricordate che vi avevo detto che $DIR_TEMPORANEA era definita all'inizio dello script? Bene siccome prima era DIR_TEMPORANEA=/tmp ora lo script si ritrovava per le mani un bel DIR_TEMPORANEA=/$DIR_TEMPORANEA... immaginate anche voi che nel momento in cui andava a rimuovere la directory temporanea si ritrovava un bel "rm /"   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Script stoppato dopo pochi secondi sufficienti a cancellare /etc/ /bin/ e altra roba fondamentale per un sistema operativo... per fortuna le home erano salve   :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque questa cosa mi ha insegnato diverse cose:

1) Quando provi uno script non farlo mai da root   :Rolling Eyes: 

2) Non modificare mai uno script in mod automatico senza prima ricontrollarlo   :Rolling Eyes: 

3) Se fai le cazzate le sconti

4) Se fai le cazzate assicurati di avere un backup più recente di "tre mesi fa"

5) Metti in /etc/profile un bell'alias:

```
alias rm='rm -i --preserve-root'
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

@cazzantonio: so che non è il momento migliore ma vorrei solo aggiungere che è possibile lanciare gli script in modalità debug.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @cazzantonio: so che non è il momento migliore ma vorrei solo aggiungere che è possibile lanciare gli script in modalità debug.

 

Tranquillo ho già reistallato tutto   :Smile: 

Comunque come funziona questa modalità debug?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

una stupidaggine al pc? diciamo che più che una cazzata su linux ho fatto una cazzata con linux e il mio pc.

sono diventato scemo con un pc su cui avevo installato gentoo.

inizio l'installazione e dopo un po' mi da vari segfaul mentre compila.

olè nn va + nulla.  :Shocked: 

prendo e riparto da capo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

ma la storia non cambia.

prendo e riparto da capo.

riesco ad installare. ma dopo avela installata nn capivo perchè comandi come emerge e altri dessero seg-fault.  :Twisted Evil: 

allora ho pensato:

"reinstallo tutto!"  :Confused: 

ho perso 2 gg (il pc è lento) e mi si riprone lo stesso problema.  :Mad: 

cerca cerca cera ma niente di niente su internet.

sennonchè un giorno mi vien in mente di fare un bel memtest86.

.... problemi con la memoria ram.

stacco una memoria dalla motherboard... ora va tutto.

che bello! ho perso un mese su una cretinata!!  :Shocked: 

avrei potuto staccarla prima!!

(e non mi dite che esisteva già un topic che parlava di questo perchè io nn lo ho trovato!)

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque come funziona questa modalità debug?  

 

Cerca le opzioni 

```
-n -v -x
```

----------

## stefanonafets

Questa non l'ho fatta io ma un mio ex collega su un host di produzione (in realtà nemmeno linux, ma solaris 8 ) .

Per liberare spazio ha dato un

```
$ find / -mtime 1 -exec rm {} \;
```

...

Bè, non era root, ma in /app c'era (sisi, era) l'application server. (di proprietà dell'utente)..

Viva i backup, viva i load balancer che si accorgono quando un'istanza non risponde + correttamente   :Very Happy: 

[edit] Aggiunto uno spazio fra l'8 e la ) per evitare questo->  :Cool:  [/edit]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Cerca le opzioni 
> 
> ```
> -n -v -x
> ```
> ...

 

ma le opzioni di cosa   :Question:   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma le opzioni di cosa   

 

Di bash  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

Beh, sul mio primo PC, 486, dopo 1 mese di smanettamenti, avevo bisogno di spazio, e ho cancellato le cartelle dei giochi, pensando di averli installati doppi..... dato che c'erano le iconine sul desktop   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non avete idea di quanto mi son meravigliato... "MA COME NN PARTONO +????"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Dai avevo solo 10 anni!!  :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Beh, sul mio primo PC, 486, dopo 1 mese di smanettamenti, avevo bisogno di spazio, e ho cancellato le cartelle dei giochi, pensando di averli installati doppi..... dato che c'erano le iconine sul desktop    
> 
> Non avete idea di quanto mi son meravigliato... "MA COME NN PARTONO +????"    
> 
> Dai avevo solo 10 anni!! 

 

Idem con il mio programmino preferito che avevo sull'Amiga 600 (mitico). Che delusione quando ho scoperto il perchè non si avviava...

Per la cronaca il programmino permetteva di posizionare luci di varia intensità e colore e ne renderizzava l'immagine bitmap, peccato non mi ricordo come si chiami, altrimenti cercherei un port.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Twisted Evil:  una cazzata che ho fatto?

....

ho voluto installare xorg 7....   :Twisted Evil: 

lasciam perdere che è meglio....

chiederò spiegazioni sui topic opportuni

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ho voluto installare xorg 7....  
> 
> lasciam perdere che è meglio....
> 
> chiederò spiegazioni sui topic opportuni

 

Anche io   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per fortuna che avevo i backup   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io 
> 
> Per fortuna che avevo i backup 

 

io no  :Sad:  .... e me ne pento amaramente.....

----------

## Luca89

Quanto pessimismo ragazzi, aveva ragione quel post che parlava di ondata depressiva estiva.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io, per adesso, ho mascherato xorg 7.0!

Devo proprio disinstallare la versione 6.8 che mi blocca tutto l'emerge della nuava arrivata.

Andrea

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Quanto pessimismo ragazzi, aveva ragione quel post che parlava di ondata depressiva estiva. 

 

pessimismo?  :Very Happy: 

no... solo puro realismo  :Very Happy: 

non so se ridere o disperarmi perchè vedo il mio pc che compila da ieri pomeriggio....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lord_muad_dib

uhmmm vediamo...

cavolata antica da niubbone:

sul mio vecchio 8086.. mi serviva spazio sul'hdd.... vedo un bel command.com...

"dai tanto a MISSILE COMMAND non ci gioco più"

```
del command.com
```

...

dopo un po spengo il pc..

torna mio fratellone.... "£$%&/())==$$% hai fatto!!!!"

recente:

stavo facendo un bell'Emerge world. finqui niente di strano.

vado a sgranocchiare qualcosa in cucina...

torno e cosa vedo? l'hdd removibile tolto dall'alloggiamento e appoggiato sulla scrivania.. mia madre puliva da quelle parti... naturalmente sullo schermo dava una caterva di I/O errors poveretto...

io La guardo(mia mamma), lei mi guarda...."che hai fatto!!!!!!!!!!!!??????"

"io?? NIENTE... ho aperto il cassettino per pulire!"

no comment...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lord_muad_dib wrote:*   

> torno e cosa vedo? l'hdd removibile tolto dall'alloggiamento e appoggiato sulla scrivania.. 
> 
> "io?? NIENTE... ho aperto il cassettino per pulire!"

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Spero che il FS abbia retto allo scherzetto...

Davvero esilarante... Ma il tuo cassettino non ha il luccheto, per evitar scherzetti del genere?

----------

## lord_muad_dib

ehmmm... al riavvio gracchiava come 100 rane allo stagno  :Very Happy: .. ma sono riuscito a salvare i documenti con un livecd.

si ha la chiave ma di solito mi bastaVA soltanto il pulsantino di sicurezza.. non pensavo a mia madre come un problema.. le avevo spiegato che non si deve toccare è cacca  :Very Happy: .. ma forse la sua sfrenata voglia di aprire le cose che non deve toccare mi doveva far riflettere eheh

Ora la chiave la uso ogni singola volta e la nascondo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## strites

1)

Prima mia volta con Gentoo: celeron mendocino a 466mhz.

Dopo aver fatto bootstrap ed aver messo in funzione il sistema base (senza X) dico "massì mettiamoci un po' il kde"....

qual'è il primo comando che viene in mente?

```
#emerge kde
```

Lo diedi la sera di sabato ("tanto lo lascio girare la notte, la mattina avrà finito"... sì, aveva finito di mattina, ma di venerdì... e il computer era "in maniera provvisoria" in soggiorno, aperto, coi pezzi in giro (monitor sulla sedia che fece le ire di mio padre al quarto giorno...)

2)

Appena emerso un nuovo baselayout

```
etc-update
```

"Minchia quanti files!" 

```
-5

reboot
```

"Ehi!!!! Che fine ha fatto tutta la configurazione!!!!"

3) (perla)

non consiglio A NESSUNO un fsck triplo (ripetuto 3 volte) sulla root in reiser grossa una sessantina di giga su un HD con 2 mega di cache (maxtor)

al riavvio sento un "PFFF", un po' di fumo, puzzo di bruciato e il bios che mi chiede dove ho messo l'hd  :Shocked: 

4) (mia sorella, con suse)

Lei:"Ehi, mi si è resettata la home!"

Io:"Che?"

Vado a vedere e i suoi files erano spariti, le impostazioni pure, in pratica le si era resettato tutto.

Gelo (di mia sorella, io ero relativamente tranquillo - è roba tua cavoli tuoi  :Twisted Evil:  ) ma inizio la ricerca...

Alla fine si scoprì che questo genio aveva preso la sua cartella home e l'aveva spostata altrove (dentro una cartella che avevo creato dentro /home con permessi di scrittura globali) e suse non ritrovandola l'aveva ricostruita   :Shocked: 

5)

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge glibc
```

 (il mio sistema è amd64)

(il motivo l'ho rimsso dalla memoria, so che riportare tutto in sesto è stata dimostrazione che NIENTE costringe la gentoo alla formattazione "windows style" del sistema  :Very Happy:  )

6)

Il fisso sul tavolo di camera mia, il portatile sulle mie ginocchia, io steso a letto.

"Vai, sono le 3 di notte, posso spegnere il portatile e mettermi a dormire"

```
halt
```

Sì... ero loggato come root via ssh sul fisso. Ero così stanco che me ne sono accorto la mattina dopo, quando mi sono svegliato, il portatile era acceso e il fisso spento.

----------

